# Gaming for how long?



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

....


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

i dont even remember haha,around 3 or 4. My dad let me play tetris on his giant *** gameboy, and he also had a super nintendo, which i played hours of mario on..

haha i remember being so excited when the N64 came out, and mario was in 3d and could fly. I was 5, but didnt get one until i was 7. That was like, the best time of my life haha.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been gaming since I was 3. First game I played was Duck Hunt for nintendo, been a gamer ever since


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> I have been gaming since I was 3. First game I played was Duck Hunt for nintendo, been a gamer ever since


haha ya, i remember now that i had the mario/duck hunter game,but i was pissed because i didnt have the guns for duck hunter.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Whenever the PS1 came out, I remember playing Spyro and crappy sports games.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

around 5 or so, on the SNES.
Playing Super Mario World for the first time, was awesome.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't remember the age but my first game system was the SNES, playing Donkey Kong, Mortal Kombat etc with my brother...










Anyone recognize this? ...good times


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't remember the age, but my first system was a super nintendo.. played Paperboy, bomberman, Ninja turtles, streetfighter 2, & super mario almost errrday.

I do like the fps takeover that's going on though :yes


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I began gaming at 10. My first game consoles were a PS2 and a Gameboy Advance . I loved games like Donkey Kong =D.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I am now too old to remember my first video game ever lol. I can now play any game (minus those crappy sports games, like Madden lol), as long as I can enjoy it and it provides a good gaming experience. And is programmed competently.

I am currently listening to this for some hardcore nostalgia...






Hello again, miss Jill! Lookin' gud!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

When I was two, I received a portable electronic Pac-Man game (which I still have, though it doesn't work--too bad, because they go for a pretty penny). My mom has an old photo of me curled up around it.

First console game I ever played was Galaxian on the Atari 2600, when I was four.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Since the arcades and coleco vision days.

I used to play this game a ton since it was the only arcade game available in town :lol


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

DK Country when I was like 3. [Mashing random buttons count right?]


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

First game I played...I can't recall, but I don't believe it was SMB. My earliest memories are of three games: Castellian, Bucky 'O Hare, and Yo-Noid, all for NES.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been gaming since the early 80s. But I like FPS games. The best online fun I ever had was Ghost Recon in about '02


I remember playing the arcade wire-frame Star Wars game, where you sit in the 'cockpit'. That was awesome. As for home gaming, I forget the first game. But first internet multi-player game was 8 player 'netwarrior' - the mechwarrior 2 online expansion pack, in about '96.


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

Madden on SNES when I was about 6.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't remember the exact age I was, but it was somewhere between age 3 and 5. My first console was an NES.



Vip3r said:


> I have been gaming since I was 3. First game I played was Duck Hunt for nintendo, been a gamer ever since


I loved Duck Hunt. I wanted to shoot that stupid dog so many times lol.


----------



## Ogrt48 (Mar 14, 2005)

ET on the Atari 2600 is the first game that I can remember playing but I probably played even before that.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Ogrt48 said:


> ET on the Atari 2600 is the first game that I can remember playing but I probably played even before that.


Could've been mine too. A family friend gifted me an Atari 2600 with about 20 games but I was about 3 or 4 years old so I can't remember the first one I played. So I've been gaming for about 28 years.

Ogrt48, I've never met anyone who finished ET, did you?

Atari made more copies of ET than there were consoles in existence and apparently ended up burying hundreds of thousands of copies in landfill. ET has also been sighted as the beginning of the end for Atari in the 80's.

God that game sucked.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Since the nintendo


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

I think I was 5. Original Nintendo, Super Mario Brothers was my first game. It eventually died, so my parents got me a Sega Genesis with Sonic 2. <3 .

I look forward to telling my future grandchildren: "Ya see, back in my day we had to blow on the video games to get them to work!"


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


> I think I was 5. Original Nintendo, Super Mario Brothers was my first game. It eventually died, so my parents got me a Sega Genesis with Sonic 2. <3 .
> 
> I look forward to telling my future grandchildren: "Ya see, back in my day we had to blow on the video games to get them to work!"


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I played my first video game when I was 10 (it was Warcraft I demo for the PC). I became somewhat obsessed with video games at around 16 and then finally quit at 23.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Sheesh, first game I remember playing was Wolfenstine 3D which was what? 1992/3? I then got banned from playing it because my sister complained I was killing dogs  (they were zombie wolves!!! xD).

Played ever since, currently playing Rift which is like WoW but better and thankfully not addicted at all.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

Playstation 1. The first game i ever played was crash bandicoot.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Choci Loni said:


>


Haha, it's fool-proof. Works every time.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Age 4 or 5, we had an Atari (can't remember which one) but I started out playing on the NES.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Robert1987 said:


> Age 4 or 5, we had an Atari (can't remember which one) but I started out playing on the NES.


they had more then one atari? i thought there was only one.
this one


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I remember playing Doom on the computer for the first time way back and it was the scariest game ever! Couldn't play it without the lights on and the doors closed! In my opinion, still one of the best games ever made.


----------



## classCastException (May 26, 2011)

I have been gaming for about 24 years. Ever since I was 5 years old. My first game was duck hunt.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm, in Gr. 5 my dad bought a 466 Mhz computer, 3DFX VooDoo 3 or something vid card. My first booby shot in video games was from that naked chick found down in the sewers in Duke Nukem over at a friends house... bwahaha, funny sound effects too.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

successful said:


> they had more then one atari? i thought there was only one.
> this one


Well, aside from the late-coming Jaguar, there was the Atari 5200 and 7800, both of which were flops. There were also multiple 2600 models that looked wildly different from each other.










Some 2600 models weren't even made by Atari at all, a licensing flub on Atari's part that would someday be repeated by the otherwise excellent 3DO system. The most popular, uh, non-Atari Atari was the Sears Tele-games system, which looked somewhat similar to he traditional console, but featured metallic plating over the switches and a somewhat uglier marbled wood grain finish.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

When I was about 4 I used to stay over at my aunt's while my mother was at work.
She had an Atari and a NES. I would play Zelda, Mario, and Castlevania, but I'm pretty sure I was sh*t at all three. My mother later gave me a SNES and from that point on my love for games has continued to grow.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Since i was a kid probably like 4, my brother had a gameboy and didn't get into it and gave it to me.It was some mario game.


----------



## s0dy (May 23, 2011)

4 or 5 years old with an Atari 2600 (a clone? I know it wasn't labelled Atari)
After that I had a couple of "Made in China" NES/SNES clones, still have one around and a few cartridges for it.
Then, on the 24th of November of 1999 (I might have the day wrong, I remember it was twenty *something*) I finally got what still is my favourite gaming platform, PC. And as with any other computer bought on a little computer shop, it already included games (Yaarrr matey I am a pirate!!!), games like Carmageddon 2, GTA2, Death Rally, Duke Nukem 3D, Virtua Cop 2 and only 2 non violent games I remember: FIFA 98 and Pandemonium.

In January 2000 I bought my first game related magazine (CD with game demos OMFG!!!) then I continued buying 2 or 3 computer related magazines every month (one game related and other more geeky stuff related, ie. Programming, building you own pc, etc.) until 2002, why 2002? My parents got me an internet connection somewhere in 2001, 128 Kbits/s down and up, 3 Gigabytes download limit, 1 Gigabyte Upload limit. 
Why didn't I stop buying magazines the very moment I got internet? I needed magazines to point me in the right direction, most of the time the magazines had a little section of "Favourite websites" and I used that as a starting point. From there I started to download game demos and all that.

tl;dr I've been gaming since 1991 or 1992 and I'm not stopping anytime soon.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

since NES came out


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Did you guys play proper games right away? I was playing








And other Humongous entertainment games 

I also remember an old pc puzzle game, where you play as a red ball and you eat can parts of the computer? collect these rainbow swirly things and then return to the CPU. And there's scissors chasing you sometimes, but they're mostly puzzles that deal with gravity (falling pinball balls).... anyone know what this game is? I'd like to play it for nostalgia's sake if I knew what it was called...


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Judi said:


> Did you guys play proper games right away? I was playing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Hahaha yeah, Putt-Putt was awesome!

I grew up playing early 90s edutainment games (mostly from The Learning Company), and didn't own a proper console until 1998 or so. The flying toad pictured below sends shivers down my spine to this day.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^ That reminds me of the game Gizmos and Gadgets, which I just googled and found out they were from the same company, lol. One of the few good learning games I've played as a kid.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Gizmos and Gadgets is fantastic.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

valiantthor said:


> playstation 1. The first game i ever played was crash bandicoot.


yes :yes


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Skylaishot said:


> So, exactly how long have you been gaming? I'm talking the very FIRST game you ever played... As for me I've been gaming since the age of 3, natural born gamer I guess right? And some of the first games I've played were n64 games, Zelda oot, diddy kong racing, mario 64, stuff like that, I guess. I'm curious to see how many of us are REAL gamers, and don't just play s****y generic FPS's...


Wow I feel instantly older now. First game I played was Marble Madness on the nes when I was 3. ZOMG I still can't beat that backwards level :C

I have a ton of nes, snes, genesis, n64, DREAMCAST, ps1/2, xbox/360, wii, pc, and handheld gaming experience. Not like it does me any good in the real wurldz.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

theseshackles said:


> Can't remember the age but my first game system was the SNES, playing Donkey Kong, Mortal Kombat etc with my brother...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have one if anyone wants it.

I've been gaming since around 1984. Atari 2600 and Apple IIc.

First games were Moon patrol, joust, lemonade stand, and oregon trail on the apple. E.T., night rider, star wars, pong, and a ton of others on the atari.

Since then moved up to a modern pc around '95. Had NES, Genesis, Game gear (above), PS2, PS3, PSP. I've never been much for owning multiple consoles that are equivalent (xbox-ps2, xb360-ps3) games const enough as it is and I am happy playing whatever game is available on a system. To me there really isnt that much difference between shooting games on either console.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Since I was a kid, I had game consoles with super mario games and others I don't remember. Atari was my first game console.


----------



## imaginarymonsters (Jun 16, 2011)

Some of my earliest memories are of playing Sega Genesis. I think the first game I ever played was Sonic 2 but I'm not sure. The first game I ever beat by myself was Fighting Force for PS1.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I remember when the red dot that was brighter than the other red dots was the one with the football.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

The first game I ever owned was Ristar for the Genesis/Megadrive. That game is underrratttteedddd. Never did beat it though. 

I wasn't really a gamer throughout my childhood. I played games here and there, but nothing serious. I've been following the gaming scene on and off for about 2 years now I guess. When I get a job and some income, I might be able to play these releases more regularly.


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been gaming since I can remember. I have a brother that is 5 years older than me, so by the time I was born he already had a Commodore 64, an NES, and some other computer that I don't remember the name but used real floppy discs. Which should still be somewhere at my parents. 

First games I can remember were when I was about 4ish or 5. I remember Battletoads, Final Fantasy, and Mega Man most vividly. Also a game for the NES that involved a karate guy in a beat-em up or platformer. I can't remember the name and I've been trying to figure it out forever! I just remember playing it at a Sick Kid's hospital when I was 5 and pretty sick. Since then I've loved video games!

It's nice reading these and seeing the games I missed from being born a little too late to see the true beginning of home gaming.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't exactly remember, but one of the first was Ape Escape for Playstation 1. Great game!


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Since I had enough motor control to hold a NES controller. My parents were huge fans of series' like Zelda and Dragon Quest before I was born. My first game was Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt (on the same cartridge).


----------



## zyahia (Sep 8, 2010)

The earliest game I remember was Pong on our old Atari. And arcade games when I was three or four. My childhood consisted of those along with the NES and later SNES, Sega Genesis, Game Boy, N64, PC games, PS2, and now mostly PC games again with some 360/Wii/DS action.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

The first one that comes to my mind is Sonic the Hedgehog on Genesis.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Super Mario Bros. 3 I believe. On my cousin's NES. I think I was 6. Maybe 5. I got my own NES (along with the Super Mario Bros./Duck Hunt/World Class Track Meet cart with the light gun zapper and power pad) when I was 6 1/2. That NES is still working. Just barely. lol. And I think I still have those games somewhere.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Around when I was 2 years old apparently. My first was Super Mario World.


----------

